# Closing shop PERIOD.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My back can't take it guys.I have 3 orders,one needs shipped, one needs sharpened, one needs done.after that, I quit.end of story, DONE!
IF you get on my good side,I'll consider it BUT, expect a LONG wait.I'm done bros.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Hummmmmp.....we were considering getting a welding machine....now I know it hurts the back.... I guess we may re think that


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Hummmmmp.....we were considering getting a welding machine....now I know it hurts the back.... I guess we may re think that


Talk to a welder who does it for a living before saying yeh or nah on a welding machine. They can better tell you the pros and cons.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> My back can't take it guys.I have 3 orders,one needs shipped, one needs sharpened, one needs done.after that, I quit.end of story, DONE!
> IF you get on my good side,I'll consider it BUT, expect a LONG wait.I'm done bros.


Bro you can't do that! I love looking at your stuff, and the pukko I got from you in amazing! What if I pay you for knifes in booze? That way your back will feel good while you work!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Shit guys.WELDING IS BITCH WORK.!
[Never mind the carcinogens and steel dust.]
It's the four hours over a grinder and buffer that kill me!
Did you have an order Pip?I forget/lose stuff.

CSA bowie?



MetalPrepper said:


> Hummmmmp.....we were considering getting a welding machine....now I know it hurts the back.... I guess we may re think that


GET ONE NOW!Only a n00b REMF mall ranger would be without a welder, grinder [both bench and angle]and cutting torches.

ANYYWAY,my back is shot to hell,I caught an I beam at 35 MPH back in 85.JUST to piss off my Christian bros, Magic is the only reason I can still walk.[YOUR god ignored me!]according to the Docs,I SHOULD have been in a wheelchair in 2k1.
HAIL SET!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Magus.... sorry to hear your having to quit/close shop. But I well understand how you eel. Having a bad back royally sucks! Hope you feel better! Best of luck and keep up the great posts!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> Shit guys.WELDING IS BITCH WORK.!
> [Never mind the carcinogens and steel dust.]
> It's the four hours over a grinder and buffer that kill me!
> Did you have an order Pip?I forget/lose stuff.
> ...


No man I ordered a pukko from you a a while ago so were square


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool.my junk crashes so often it's a pain getting it ALL straight.
WHO HAD THE CSA KNIFE?!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> GET ONE NOW!Only a n00b REMF mall ranger would be without a welder, grinder [both bench and angle]and cutting torches.


I agree. I have plethora of wire feed, TIG, and stick machines as well as different torches (I would be lost without a rosebud!) Making metal stuff is a joy to me.

A flour mill did my back in '91. I couldn't stand up straight for six months.

Interesting Magus - My back was HEALED at the CMA (Christian and Missionary Alliance) church in Polson, MT in Nov 1993. Pastor there at the time was Bill Putnam. The elders I do remember laying hands on me were Mike Freeman, Jimmy Anderson and I think Frank Pancoast.... I think Don Miller might have been present. (It's been 20 years)

I _swear_.... What I felt take place in my body cannot be explained away by any scientific explanation. I know for a fact that Jesus healed my body that night. It was amazing - it felt like my body was being "put back together" from random pieces is the best way I can explain it. It was totally nuts - yet awesome - all at once!

The church I attend in Texas has also has a healing night, but I have never attended it. From what I hear its the real deal - and I am pretty picky about "what is" and "what is not". I wish you could make the trip here and we would get your back fixed up.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That sucks Magus, man I hope you get to feeling better. I hope you can continue to offer ideas for projects though, I always like those along with your obvious experience. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> I agree. I have plethora of wire feed, TIG, and stick machines as well as different torches (I would be lost without a rosebud!) Making metal stuff is a joy to me.
> 
> A flour mill did my back in '91. I couldn't stand up straight for six months.
> 
> ...


I had CMA.I fell on my face in front of 5000 people.I did ONE spell
where nobody could see me and worked another five years.Don't get me started on what I think of that religion, I'm being nice for being drunk.:gaah:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I agree. I have plethora of wire feed, TIG, and stick machines as well as different torches (I would be lost without a rosebud!) Making metal stuff is a joy to me.
> 
> A flour mill did my back in '91. I couldn't stand up straight for six months.
> 
> ...


Not to completely sidetrack, but I have had a similar experience with Reiki distance healing. Name it as you believe--Magic, Magick, Jesus, Energy Healing, Laying of the Hands, Prayer--it is Powerful Healing and completely Divine.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its all energy.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

hey if you did'nt start on the zombie killer for me then dont worry about it ok


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You're the gas mask filter customer right?
Yours is 90% made.It'll get there.Just needs sharpened and some saw teeth.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

ok sounds good


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope u start feeling better soon magus. Your insight on the projects u do and have done and the knowledge u gave me had made me a better at what im doin


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

:flower: Sorry your hurting Mangus hope your better soon.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope something can be done to help your back my friend. Take it easy for a while.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn Magus, hate to hear about you in pain. I hope you can get some comfort soon bro!!! it's even worse when it stops you from doing something you love


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Look on the bright side. my pain and suffering is why I'm in here sharing stuff.
Why waste a lifetime if it helps somebody else get by in bad times?I
already know I'm dead come SHTF.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> Look on the bright side. my pain and suffering is why I'm in here sharing stuff.
> Why waste a lifetime if it helps somebody else get by in bad times?I
> already know I'm dead come SHTF.


Funny how so many of us already know that


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Magus,

I completely understand. I crashed a chopper in 04 and broke t3-t5. It was over a year of wearing a brace and mandated army therapy, before I could get back in the bird. I still have flair ups and i'm a walking barometer. I can tell you when rain is coming days before the weatherman even has it in the forecast. 

Hopefully with some rest and a break from the constant working will allow you to get better.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

biobacon said:


> Funny how so many of us already know that


One finds a bit of immortality in leaving a few good works and a good name
behind him.A good name will give one power in the afterlife as well.



smaj100 said:


> Magus,
> 
> I completely understand. I crashed a chopper in 04 and broke t3-t5. It was over a year of wearing a brace and mandated army therapy, before I could get back in the bird. I still have flair ups and i'm a walking barometer. I can tell you when rain is coming days before the weatherman even has it in the forecast.
> 
> Hopefully with some rest and a break from the constant working will allow you to get better.


Same here, trouble is, its rained at least three days a week all summer!


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

Had a herniated disc at L5 S1... Spent 5 months laying on my back with my knees up... Rehab 3 times a week... I went thru a spinal stabilization program... Back then it was a new program... Same thing Joe Montana went thru to get back in football... Backs take a long time to heal... Still only have 80% of nerves going down my legs... Keep plugging away bro... No rest for the wicked!!!! And only the good die young... Sorry bout your condition...


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

And like camo said please dont stop postin


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jestaq said:


> And like camo said please dont stop postin


Magus will never leave us! He is the darker pagan side we deny having.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL.still plan on doing small blades when I feel good.
anything under a foot is small to me.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Magus said:


> anything under a foot is small to me.


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!

Sorry...I had to...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Funny thing that healing stuff.
I am a Christian.
For many years I was the guardian of a sweat lodge.
Im pretty sure THE BOOK says to worship to the best of our abilities.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

...I better not.LOL
I found someone who actually wants to help.
no promises or threats.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

sorry to hear your feeling bad...n yea..some of us will die come shtf...but dang it magus...kick the "im already dead" attitude to the curb please..I dont believe you will resign yourself to go out that easy just by the way you post..n your armory pics rock..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What "armory"? I have a broken SKS and a single shot J.C Higgens.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> I have a broken SKS


That makes two of us...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the back Magus. That is why I closed up shop also. I find that noni helps reduce my back pain.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

all your knives n sharp things you posted pics of...no its not guns but your type of weapons


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Would you believe I could be considered a "swordsman" at one time? LOL
Them days is long gone!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> That makes two of us...


Want to sell it?
what's ailing it?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

whats broken on your sks?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Needs a front sight and a decent top cover.it would shoot, just not for effect.
I have a trimmed off bolt as a front sight in there now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MDsapper said:


> whats broken on your sks?


Something in the trigger group is malfunctioning.... maybe a bent trigger bar? I haven't messed with it yet.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How does the safety move?
were you one of those guys who tried to disassemble an SKS without putting it
on "safe" first?


----------

